# Coyote Calling Help!



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

I went coyote calling down is Southeastern Ohio the other night at my Dads place. He saw a pack of coyotes out in a hedge row behind the house so I decided to go down and try to use the electric game caller on them. I'm frustrated I know they are in the area but nothing is coming in! I try to watch my scent and I think my set ups are good but, no results! What am I doing wrong? Seems like out West is the only place to get those damn things to come in.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Your expecting way too much. They aren't going to just come running in to get shot. There's countless things you could be doing wrong, or maybe, they just don't feel like responding. No one can say for sure.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

one thing to try is get a stuffed animal and get like a 50ft rope on it..try getting one that looks like a rabbit..when u turn your call on wait to see their eyes in your light..then move the animal like its trying to get away towards you..shoot when they get close enough...good luck..


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

check out www.coyotegods.com


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I've got a small $3 5 or 6 inch stuffed brown bear at K-mart. Put it on a 10 x 12 piece of wood on a door stopper spring. To that I fastened a old fishing reel and I'll sit back in the cover and I'm just waiting to work it. Gotta try it this year during the evenings of turkey season. They are in the area several were taken during this years gun season.


----------

